# Good all terrain tires for honda fourtrax"



## RHEEMO (Mar 14, 2012)

I recently picked up a 1991 Honda TRX300FW. I bought it mainly for my girlfriend to put around on at camp/easy trails. The tires and wheels that came with it were of the completely wrong size. I picked up a set of stock Grizzly wheels, but I'm having troubles finding a good tire to put on them. I want the tires to be able to at least attempt to keep up with my brother's XP 850 in the mud when i ride it, but i also want them to ride nice and wear well when riding on hard packed main roads when she rides it. I've looked into the Swamp Lites, but I've heard that they are really heavy and might bog my old 300 down too much. 

What would a good all terrain and soupy mud tire be that will get me through some of the smaller mud holes, but also be comfortable enough for my girlfriend to be able to ride?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

The mud lite tire is a good all around tire. It rides good, and holds up good to riding on pavement.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

my boy has a 93 Honda fourtrax 300fw and it's runnin ITP Mudlite xl's 25x8x12 fronts and 26x10x12 on the rear. Keeps it easy to steer and they don't rub, it does great keepin up to a 800R Xmr..


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

'Zilla's. Lightweight, good road manners and they do good in the mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

z24guy said:


> 'Zilla's. Lightweight, good road manners and they do good in the mud.


Agreed


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## RHEEMO (Mar 14, 2012)

My brother is running the ITP mudlites on his, and they seem fairly rough to ride on hard packed dirt roads. She was in a car that slid sideways on a corner and rolled, so going around corners at any speed over 5 MPH is out of the question for her. Seriously, she goes maybe 10 MPH on straight stretches. I understand her for it, but i also want to build this wheeler for her specifically. In reality, will the lugs on the mudlites cause vibration at those kind of speeds?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I run Mud lites now, there not a bad tire. I have zillas on my rzr also. They have a slight shake when first starting but not bad. I've also got swamplites and really like them the best. They are the heaviest out of the three but the smoothest. Just wish they were lighter and came in 30's. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## 05camobrute (Jun 21, 2011)

GBC gators or dirt hooks, IMO 25f 26r in either tire I've rode 300s with vamps,gaters,dirt hooks,laws,blackwaters & kenda executioners I like the vamps & gaters 4 all around just my 2cents


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

we have 26" bearaclaws, they do great both on and offroad. Ive went thru a good mud ditch and went thru several times (i have a vid on youtube, ill see if i can find it) with no problems. They clean up well too. Oh and its a 2wd prairie 360. They are kinda on the heavy side only down side i have against them. The wear is real good, have had them for about a year and still look new. Good luck.


----------

